# Keaton beach fishing/scalloping 6/19/10



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 20, 2010)

Started the day of fishing and scalloping with a beautiful sunrsise.  
My wife, son, a friends daughter, and I headed out to fish. We went to doghead and did not catch much. My wife got one 17" trout and the 1st timer(friends daughter) caught her 1st a shark. The kids wanted to get in the water so at 9:30 we got in the water. The scalloping went better than the fishing. Wound up with our limit in a couple of hours. Fun day with the family.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2010)

And here I sit on the East Coast not having nearly that much fun.


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool pics!  Thanks


----------



## bird_dawg (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the scallops! I hope that I'll be able to go before the oil comes.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 20, 2010)

I was worried with the season opening early that they would be too small or not as many but with the sporadic rain it's better early this year than it was in season last year!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 21, 2010)

bird_dawg said:


> Congrats on the scallops! I hope that I'll be able to go before the oil comes.



Be positive, the oil will miss the Big Bend.....


----------



## bird_dawg (Jun 21, 2010)

I hear you Parker Phoenix! I'm like you and a ton of other folks hoping that the oil will miss that area!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 21, 2010)

Good for y'all. We got a limit in front of Dekle Beach and I jumped in by the marsh grass and shot a few mullet for dinner. I did notice the beaches weren't nearly as busy as usual due to the oil spill. Normally when we get up in the morning of the scallop opener you can look out the window and boats will be crowded everywhere before 10am- not this year....


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 21, 2010)

bryant1 said:


> Good for y'all. We got a limit in front of Dekle Beach and I jumped in by the marsh grass and shot a few mullet for dinner. I did notice the beaches weren't nearly as busy as usual due to the oil spill. Normally when we get up in the morning of the scallop opener you can look out the window and boats will be crowded everywhere before 10am- not this year....


 I wondered about that area we went south but scallop where you were as well. What was the size there? We got a 1/2gal yield from our 8 gallons. We spent 2 hours getting our limit. How was it at Dekle? Wish I had a spear gun, I floated over 4 flounder. One was 24" long.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 21, 2010)

great trip!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 22, 2010)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> I wondered about that area we went south but scallop where you were as well. What was the size there? We got a 1/2gal yield from our 8 gallons. We spent 2 hours getting our limit. How was it at Dekle? Wish I had a spear gun, I floated over 4 flounder. One was 24" long.



I'm thinking we got between 8-10 gallons (with 5 ppl in the boat) and we split the cleaned scallops so I'm not really sure how much meat we had. The scallops I cleaned had big chunks of meat in them which I was really surprised at for this early in the season. My father in law and I were the only scallopers and we got our limit in a few hours.

If you want to shoot those flounder here's what I would prefer to shoot with a paralyzer tip-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaiian_sling. There's even sites on the net to make your own. 

My pneumatic speargun (made for shooting long distances) will  ruin alot of the meat so these are what I would recommend. I 'm hoping to shoot a few flounder next weekend myself. I love stuffed flounder


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 22, 2010)

How much is a Hawaiian sling? I made a hand spear but have not used it successfully yet.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 22, 2010)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> How much is a Hawaiian sling? I made a hand spear but have not used it successfully yet.


 $70-$130 depending on length and the company. There's also pole spears you can use. Google Florida Freedivers and check there if you're interested.


----------

